# WoW im Netzwerk freigeben?



## lowbob (19. Januar 2015)

Hallo,

ich wollt mal fragen ob es irgendwie eine möglichkeit geben würde damit ich gelegentlich an einem Laptop oder TV WoW Zocken kann.

Mein rechner steht aus Platzgründen im Schlafzimmer und ich wohn hier nicht alleine^^

Die frage ist einfach geht das, dass ich mir das Spiel irgendwie an einen Laptop übernehmen lassen kann oder auf meinen fernseher um dort zu Zocken? 

Ich müsste allerdings das Bild vom Rechner übertragen da ich keine unmengen an Geld in einen Laptop investieren möchte...

MfG


----------



## Stefan_CASEMODDING (19. Januar 2015)

DVI oder HDMI kabel an TV und fertig...... oder wie meinst du das ? 

versteh deine frage nicht wirklich.... wenn das wer list denkt man du willst da Bild einfach nur am TV dir anzeigen lassen


----------



## lowbob (19. Januar 2015)

Ich möchte ne ausweich möglichkeit zum Zocken haben. Ist halt mies wenn ich bis in die Nacht auf der Tastatur rum schretter, der Monitor das Zimmer ausleuchtet und TS noch dazu kommt wenn meine Freundin um 6uhr wieder raus muss.

Für DVI müsst ich rund 30Meter Kabel legen.  

MfG


----------



## XT1024 (19. Januar 2015)

lowbob schrieb:


> Für DVI müsst ich rund 30Meter Kabel legen.


Und was ist mit... Eingabegeräten? 
Ich habe den Plan noch immer nicht verstanden.


lowbob schrieb:


> damit ich gelegentlich an einem Laptop oder TV WoW Zocken kann.


Laptop + ggf. Kabel zum TV = fertig 


lowbob schrieb:


> Ich müsste allerdings das Bild vom Rechner  übertragen da ich keine unmengen an Geld in einen Laptop investieren  möchte...


Oder ist momentan nur der Rechner vorhanden?


----------



## lowbob (19. Januar 2015)

Die Eingabegeräte brauch ich auch. Ohne Maus und Tatstaur ist es Sinnlos^^ 

Im moment gibts nur den Rechner und nen TV


Also es muss schon Spielbar sein, das Bild alleine Hilft mir nicht weiter, damits flüssig läuft hätte ich halt gerne die Leistung vom Rechner genommen nur eben auf einen anderen Bildschirm.


----------



## XeT (19. Januar 2015)

Ich weiß nicht ob es klappt. Wenn du bei steam Wow hinzugefügst und dann inhome streaming nutzt. Dann sollte dein Rechner rechnen und der Laptop stream nutzen. Der brauch dann keine große Rechenleistung und Bild machst halt auf den TV und ts über den Laptop. Wenn du willst Test ich das mal mit nicht steam spielen.


----------



## lowbob (19. Januar 2015)

Auf jedenfall wäre es einen versuch Wert. Danke


----------



## shadie (19. Januar 2015)

Ich bin mir da nicht mehr ganz sicher aber ich meine dass dank des Battlenet Clients der Stream abbricht.

Probieren kannst du es aber ja mal.


----------



## lowbob (19. Januar 2015)

Viele alternativen dazu wirds aber nich geben oder?


----------



## Stefan_CASEMODDING (19. Januar 2015)

eher nich =( 

entweder pc umsiedeln oder nen starkes LAPI besorgen für WOW........... oder löcher bohren für kabel


----------



## XeT (19. Januar 2015)

So habe es mit Hearthstone getestet. Der Blizzard Launcher blockt das Inhome Streaming durch das blocken des starten über Steam. Also steam fällt somit aus. Den gleichen Weg könnte man aber auch mit direktem Fernzugriff vom Laptop auf PC schaffen. Ist aber massig umständlicher.


----------



## lowbob (19. Januar 2015)

Wie müsst ich denn dazu vorgehen, wenn ich das mit nem Laptop spielen möchte? Ich müsste es eben schaffen vom Laptop auf den PC zu zugreifen.  Dann würds doch passen oder? Ich mein aber das ich mal was gehört habe das jemand wow im Heimnetzwerk freigeben hat und somit auf das Spiel zugreifen kann bei voller Leistung des Rechners.


----------



## Special_Flo (19. Januar 2015)

Inhome Streaming geht mit WoW aber  einfach statt des Launchers auf die WoW-64.exe zugreifen per steam fertig 
Das geht, schon getestet.
mfg Flo


----------



## XeT (20. Januar 2015)

Also über die exe geht es bei mit hearstone/heros of the storm nicht. Wenn ich nicht spielen im blizzlauncher klicke, stürzt hearstone nach 2 Sekunden ab und heros öffnet nur dad klicke starten fenster. Kann sein das bei Wow das noch durchs alter möglich ist,bei den neuen geht es nicht.


----------



## shadie (20. Januar 2015)

lowbob schrieb:


> Wie müsst ich denn dazu vorgehen, wenn ich das mit nem Laptop spielen möchte? Ich müsste es eben schaffen vom Laptop auf den PC zu zugreifen.  Dann würds doch passen oder? Ich mein aber das ich mal was gehört habe das jemand wow im Heimnetzwerk freigeben hat und somit auf das Spiel zugreifen kann bei voller Leistung des Rechners.



Du kannst den WOW Ordner im Heimnetzfreigegebn, JA das stimmt.

Aber was bringt dir das?
Für deien AUfgabe rein gar nix denn die Leistung muss weiterhin der Laptop dann machen, er greift halt nur auf die Dateien vom anderen PC zu.


Teste es wirklich mal mit der WOW exe. früher ging das mal, seit dem Battlenet Launcher gehts aber meine ich net mehr.


----------



## lowbob (20. Januar 2015)

Ok. Dann müsst ich ja eigentlich "nur" noch wissen wie ich die Datei freigegebe für den Laptop.


----------



## shadie (20. Januar 2015)

Was bringt dir das?

Du kannst dann nur auf den Ordner zugreifen.
Die Grafikleistung muss dann der laptop machen, der PC stellt nur die Daten zur Verfügung.

Das hilft dir nicht weiter.

Probiere es mit Steam + der WOW Exe...


----------



## lowbob (20. Januar 2015)

Ja das meinte ich. Für Steam muss ich nen Acc erstellen nehm ich an und dann die WoW-64.exe einfügen?


----------



## Malc0m (20. Januar 2015)

Blizzard Spiele kann man via Steam streamen, auch über den Battlenet Launcher, hat bei mir mit Diablo3 ohne Probleme funktioniert.
Nur brauchst du dann einen Mini PC und eine gute Netzwerkverbindung unter den PC´s.
TS , dann direkt auf dem Streaming-Clienten starten.


----------



## lowbob (20. Januar 2015)

Ich hab mir jetzt mal den Steam Account erstellt und die WoW-64.exe sowie den Battlenet Launcher eingefügt. Hab ne 100MBit Leitung der Rechner ist ohnehin mit Lan-kabel versorgt und der Laptop würde 3 Meter entfernt vom Router stehen wäre auch hier kein Problem diesen mit Kabel zu versorgen.


----------



## Malc0m (20. Januar 2015)

Wenn das nun kein Ur-Alt Laptop ist sollte das alles kein Problem sein ^^
Viel Spaß beim ausprobieren.

Bei mir hab ich mit einer Zotac ZBox nano CI320 (Intel© Celeron N2930) keine Probleme bzw decodier einbrüche.


----------



## Stefan_CASEMODDING (20. Januar 2015)

Sonst wenn das Modem im Zimmer steht könntes du ja im zimmer bei Modem einen DEVOLO Power line in die steckdose stecken und mit modme verbinden  ----- den zeiten PLC im Wohnzimmer in dan wieder direkt mit LAN zu laptop 

SO läufts über die POWer line (Stromnetz) und hast annehmbare Geschwindigkeiten ..... wenn du halt deinen stand PC verlegen willst im Wohnzimmer


----------



## lowbob (20. Januar 2015)

Also ich komm mit beiden Geräten Problemlos an den Router. Muss ich dann jetzt nur noch den Steam Account am we auf den Laptop installieren und fertig?

Würde so ein Teil schon reichen?

https://geizhals.de/lenovo-b50-30-mca32ge-a1202047.html?hloc=de


----------



## dekay55 (25. Januar 2015)

Splashtop heist das Lösungswort, 

Du brauchst einmal den Splashtop Streamer, den installierst du auf dem PC von dem aus alles gestreamt werden soll, und dann aufm Laptop den Client, bisl an den einstellungen rumspielen und beten das dein Wlan nicht zu lahm ist, dann kannst du vom PC aus alles streamen, da es den Client auch für Android gibt, kann ich so sogar PC Games auf dem Android Tablet zocken ( allerdings nur mit Pad und oder Maus und Tastatur am Tablet ) allerdings sollte man schon ne 150mbit Wlan Verbindung haben sonst hast du Lags, du kannst zwar die Auflösung in Splashtop runterdrehen damit es bisl flotter laeuft aber extrem zu lasten der Quali. Es gibt auch kein 100% Garant das es bei dir fehlerfrei laeuft bzw überhaupt so flüssig laeuft damit man zocken kann ( der PC brauch dafür auch eine gewisse leistung ) Bei mir gehts auch nicht mit jedem Game lag frei, dafür müsste man eine vollversion kaufen von Splashtop denke ich. Die Freeware kann aber auch schon gut was.


----------



## lowbob (25. Januar 2015)

Hi also die sache läuft mit Steam einwandfrei.  Ich brauch jetzt nur noch einen eigenen Laptop. Ich müsst eig nur wissen ob ein 300€ teil ausreicht. Bei mir ist alles mit kabel verstöpselt und läuft lag frei.


----------

